# Milan-Genoa: mercoledì 29 aprile 2015 ore 20.45. TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2015)

Milan-Genoa, mercoledì 29 aprile alle ore 20.45. 

Trentatreesima giornata di Serie A Milan-Genoa partita in programma mercoledì 29 aprile 2015 alle 20.45 presso lo stadio Meazza.

La gara di andata è terminata con la vittoria per 1-0 del Genoa.

Nel secondo post il video relativo alla gara di andata.

La gara sarà trasmessa in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 20.45 di mercoledì 29 aprile 2015.

A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le probabili formazioni e quelli ufficiali. I commenti pre, durante e post partita.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Aprile 2015)

Il video


----------



## Dany20 (25 Aprile 2015)

E anche questa la perdiamo... se c'è Inzaghi.


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2015)

Altra gara che avrà poco e nulla da chiedere... da ambo le parti.


----------



## smallball (26 Aprile 2015)

si prevede contestazione,almeno spero


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Aprile 2015)

Che finisca presto questo campionato (sperando che sia l'ultimo cosi) perchè non ne posso veramente più.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Aprile 2015)

Gol di Niang scontato


----------



## Ian.moone (26 Aprile 2015)

Partita inutile + amicizia pelato-preziosi = pareggio o nostra vittoria


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2015)

spero che oltre a contestare la società si cominci a contestare alcuni giocatori.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> spero che oltre a contestare la società si cominci a contestare alcuni giocatori.



e l'allenatore?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Aprile 2015)

X


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Aprile 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> e l'allenatore?



anche. 
non si salva nessuno.


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Milan-Genoa, mercoledì 29 aprile alle ore 20.45.
> 
> Trentatreesima giornata di Serie A Milan-Genoa partita in programma mercoledì 29 aprile 2015 alle 20.45 presso lo stadio Meazza.
> 
> ...



Secondo i giornali,Mr Bee potrebbe essere in tribuna mercoledi per la partita contro il Genoa


----------



## Davidinho22 (27 Aprile 2015)

mammamia che vergogna, penso di non aver mai avuto questa sensazione di vuoto assoluto, di nessun obiettivo, di niente a cui aspirare a questo punto del campionato, che sia scudetto, champions, preliminare o europa league, è veramente un'amarezza e una vergogna


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2015)

Partita che più inutile non si può.


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (27 Aprile 2015)

A questo punto spero in una sconfitta, almeno da complicare, anche se forse inutilmente, il cammino dell'Inter verso la qualificazione all'EL


----------



## de sica (27 Aprile 2015)

Devono contestare anche l'uomo seduto in panchina, basta con le porcherie #iostoconpippo, che si svegliassero


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Aprile 2015)

Purtroppo non la vedrò in quanto mi opereranno mercoledì mattina.

Mi divertirò senza dubbio di più a farmi aprire il naso


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2015)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport ci potrebbero essere 3 cambi rispetto alla partita contro l'Udinese, De Sciglio dovrebbe prender il posto di Antonelli o Abate, Poli al posto di Van Ginkel e Destro al posto di Pazzini.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2015)

Sono contento che si ritorni a giocare così presto. Prima si gioca prima si finisce.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport ci potrebbero essere 3 cambi rispetto alla partita contro l'Udinese, De Sciglio dovrebbe prender il posto di Antonelli o Abate, Poli al posto di Van Ginkel e Destro al posto di Pazzini.*



*Montolivo ha iniziato il lavoro in gruppo.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Montolivo ha iniziato il lavoro in gruppo.*



*Sarà Giacomelli l'arbitro di Milan-Genoa.*


----------



## 666psycho (27 Aprile 2015)

mamma mia... visto come stanno andando le cose, ho paura di guardare questa partita!


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Giacomelli l'arbitro di Milan-Genoa.*



Ma a che serve? Ormai le partite sono un triste contorno della ben più agognata e importante cessione societaria. Poi di mercoledì sera preferisco di gran lunga vedere The Voice.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Aprile 2015)

L'ultima di Inzaghi a San Siro. Ciao Pippo.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

L'unica cosa che può salvare il Somaro è l'amicizia tra Galliani e Preziosi.


----------



## Renegade (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che può salvare il Somaro è l'amicizia tra Galliani e Preziosi.



Mi hai anticipato di poco. Non ricordo se l'ho già scritto da qualche parte, ma è probabile che contro il Genoa si vedrà un Milan rivitalizzato sul piano del gioco ed un risultato che va dal pareggio (2-2/3-3) alla vittoria. Il tutto perché forse c'è l'eventualità che potrebbe essere deciso a tavolino proprio in merito all'amicizia, per ripulire momentaneamente la situazione del Milan.

Così poi Pippo in conferenza potrà dire: ''Litigio sul pullman? Assolutamente nulla di vero. Con i giocatori c'è sempre stato rispetto. La settimana scorsa ero arrabbiato perché non siamo stati all'altezza e non ho visto l'impegno. Stasera ho ritrovato il mio Milan, quello delle buone partite degli scorsi mesi. Sono felice della prestazione e che i ragazzi abbiano capito gli errori. Ora sotto con le prossime partite, per chiudere in bellezza e regalare altre vittorie ai tifosi e al nostro presidente.''


----------



## peppe75 (28 Aprile 2015)

Io non so voi cosa ne pensate ma Inzaghi lo esonerei già adesso...ormai non ha più la squadra che lo segue....facciamo ancora in tempo!! Tassotti o lo stesso Brocchi non possono fare peggio!&#55357;&#56849;


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2015)

Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Genoa secondo Sportmediaset

*Milan (4-3-3):* D. Lopez; De Sciglio, Mexes, Rami, Antonelli;van Ginkel, Poli, Bonaventura; Cerci, Pazzini, Menez
*A disp.:* Abbiati, Donnarumma, Zaccardo, Bonera, Bocchetti, Abate, Zapata, *De Jong*, Honda, Suso, Destro, *El Shaarawy*. *All*.: Inzaghi
*Squalificati*: nessuno
*Indisponibili*: Agazzi, Montolivo, Essien, Alex, Paletta*



Genoa (3-4-3):* Perin; Roncaglia, Burdisso, De Maio; Edenilson, Rincon, Bertolacci, Marchese; Iago, Pavoletti, Niang
*A disp.:* Lamanna, Sommariva, Izzo, Bergdich, Kucka, Mandragora, Tambè, Lestienne, Laxalt. *All*.: Gasperini
*Squalificati*: nessuno
*Indisponibili*: Ariaudo, T. Costa, Borriello, *Perotti*


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Genoa secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> *Milan (4-3-3):* D. Lopez; De Sciglio, Mexes, Rami, Antonelli;van Ginkel, Poli, Bonaventura; Cerci, Pazzini, Menez
> *A disp.:* Abbiati, Donnarumma, Zaccardo, Bonera, Bocchetti, Abate, Zapata, *De Jong*, Honda, Suso, Destro, *El Shaarawy*. *All*.: Inzaghi
> ...



De Jong spedito in panca dopo le sue parole?


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2015)

Spero in una tripletta di Niang


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Genoa secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> *Milan (4-3-3):* D. Lopez; De Sciglio, Mexes, Rami, Antonelli;van Ginkel, Poli, Bonaventura; Cerci, Pazzini, Menez
> *A disp.:* Abbiati, Donnarumma, Zaccardo, Bonera, Bocchetti, Abate, Zapata, *De Jong*, Honda, Suso, Destro, *El Shaarawy*. *All*.: Inzaghi
> ...




.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi hai anticipato di poco. Non ricordo se l'ho già scritto da qualche parte, ma è probabile che contro il Genoa si vedrà un Milan rivitalizzato sul piano del gioco ed un risultato che va dal pareggio (2-2/3-3) alla vittoria. Il tutto perché forse c'è l'eventualità che potrebbe essere deciso a tavolino proprio in merito all'amicizia, per ripulire momentaneamente la situazione del Milan.
> 
> Così poi Pippo in conferenza potrà dire: *''Litigio sul pullman? Assolutamente nulla di vero. Con i giocatori c'è sempre stato rispetto. La settimana scorsa ero arrabbiato perché non siamo stati all'altezza e non ho visto l'impegno. Stasera ho ritrovato il mio Milan, quello delle buone partite degli scorsi mesi. Sono felice della prestazione e che i ragazzi abbiano capito gli errori. Ora sotto con le prossime partite, per chiudere in bellezza e regalare altre vittorie ai tifosi e al nostro presidente.*''



mi fai _quasi _paura...o sei nella sua mente o sei lui sotto mentite spoglie.....


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Aprile 2015)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> mi fai _quasi _paura...o sei nella sua mente o sei lui sotto mentite spoglie.....



Oppure Inzaghi è un pò prevedibile.


----------



## Djici (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Genoa secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> *Milan (4-3-3):* D. Lopez; De Sciglio, Mexes, Rami, Antonelli;van Ginkel, Poli, Bonaventura; Cerci, Pazzini, Menez
> *A disp.:* Abbiati, Donnarumma, Zaccardo, Bonera, Bocchetti, Abate, Zapata, *De Jong*, Honda, Suso, Destro, *El Shaarawy*. *All*.: Inzaghi
> ...



De Jong in panchina 
Lo farei solo se ha già firmato con lo United


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2015)

*I convocati del Genoa: torna disponibile l'ex Borriello
*
1 Perin, 2 També, 4 De Maio, 5 Izzo, 8 Burdisso, 11 Niang, 14 Roncaglia, 15 Marchese, 16 Lestienne, 18 Bergdich, 19 Pavoletti, 20 Costa, 21 Edenilson, 22 Borriello, 23 Lamanna, 24 Falque, 33 Kucka, 38 Mandragora, 39 Sommariva, 88 Rincon, 91 Bertolacci, 93 Laxalt.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Genoa: torna disponibile l'ex Borriello
> *
> 1 Perin, 2 També, 4 De Maio, 5 Izzo, 8 Burdisso, 11 Niang, 14 Roncaglia, 15 Marchese, 16 Lestienne, 18 Bergdich, 19 Pavoletti, 20 Costa, 21 Edenilson, 22 Borriello, 23 Lamanna, 24 Falque, 33 Kucka, 38 Mandragora, 39 Sommariva, 88 Rincon, 91 Bertolacci, 93 Laxalt.



*I convocati del Milan:torna Muntari
*
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Diego Lopez, Donnarumma (99)

DIFENSORI: Abate, Albertazzi, Bocchetti, Bonera, De Sciglio, Mexes, Rami, Zaccardo, Zapata 

CENTROCAMPISTI: Bonaventura, De Jong, Muntari, Poli, Van Ginkel

ATTACCANTI: Cerci, Destro, Di Molfetta (35), Honda, Menez, Pazzini


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2015)

Muntari. Gravissima 'sta cosa. Inzaghi proprio vuole essere ucciso


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan:torna Muntari
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Diego Lopez, Donnarumma (99)
> 
> ...



Sempre più ridicoli, Muntari ancora convocato e un solo giocatore della primavera,
Suso infortunio o punizione?


----------



## mandraghe (28 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan:torna Muntari
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Diego Lopez, Donnarumma (99)
> 
> ...




Muntari?

*Muntari?*

E Suso?? Già silurato?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan:torna Muntari
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Diego Lopez, Donnarumma (99)
> 
> ...



Inzaghi scandaloso e con lui la società che gli permette simili cose. Stiamo vivendo i peggiori momenti dell'era Berlusconi, speriamo finisca tutto presto.


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan:torna Muntari
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Diego Lopez, Donnarumma (99)
> 
> ...



Se non ho capito male Paletta,Antonelli e Suso sono infortunati. Muntari invece probabilmente torna perchè è ritenuto meritevole di indossare la nostra maglia...
Non ho più parole.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Aprile 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Se non ho capito male Paletta,Antonelli e Suso sono infortunati. Muntari invece probabilmente torna perchè è ritenuto meritevole di indossare la nostra maglia...
> Non ho più parole.



É stato l unico ad non aver dato addosso ad inzaghi dato che non era nel pullman...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (28 Aprile 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Se non ho capito male Paletta,Antonelli e Suso sono infortunati. Muntari invece probabilmente torna perchè è ritenuto meritevole di indossare la nostra maglia...
> Non ho più parole.



Suso affaticato (lievemente), che vuol dire trombato.
Antonelli pubalgia, che vuol dire trombato pure lui.
Paletta lo capisco: è uscito dopo una botta.
Gli altri due sono quelli che hanno giocato peggio a Udine.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Aprile 2015)

Muntari.

Mastalli a casa.

Inzaghi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan:torna Muntari
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Diego Lopez, Donnarumma (99)
> 
> ...



Com'era la storia? "Gioca solo chi è degno di questa maglia"?
Quando finisce sto incubo?


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2015)

Muntari? Muntari? M...

Non guardo la partita solo per sto subumano.

Inzaghi, non ho piu parole per insultarti, pure un poppante sa che muntari titolare è un delirio.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Aprile 2015)

quanto pagherei per essere a sansiro per insultare sta massa di caproni indegni!!!


----------



## S T B (29 Aprile 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan:torna Muntari
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Diego Lopez, Donnarumma (99)
> 
> ...



menomale che l'inter ha vinto anche stasera... se tutto va bene arriviamo dietro e allora non ci sarà nessun motivo per confermare PippInzaghi... Muntari come minimo indosserà anche la fascia!


----------



## peppe75 (29 Aprile 2015)

Se vinciamo possiamo ancora avvicinarci ai preliminari!! Speriamo nei tre punti...


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2015)

Sky parla di Cerci falso nueve.

Le prova tutte.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Se va entrare Muntari.... non oso neanche immaginarlo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Aprile 2015)

Spero in una bella contestazione pure stasera. Ma che coinvolga anche i giocatori questa volta, perché il solo fatto di indossare questi colori dovrebbe dargli una spinta in più e invece succede il contrario quando arrivano al Milan.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

L'ultima pazzia di Inzaghi -) http://www.milanworld.net/lultima-trovata-di-inzaghi-cerci-falso-nueve-vt27695.html#post681337


----------



## The Ripper (29 Aprile 2015)

Posso dire una cosa? Nella peggiore stagione della nostra storia recente, peggiore a mio avviso anche del Capello bis e al Sacchi bis, ne abbiamo visto di cotte e di crude.
roba da vomito.
Ma la convocazione di Muntari dopo tutto quello che è successo è la cosa più brutta, squallida e vorgognosa di sempre.

*Chi è milanista non deve guardare questa partita!!!*


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ultima pazzia di Inzaghi -) http://www.milanworld.net/lultima-trovata-di-inzaghi-cerci-falso-nueve-vt27695.html#post681337



pazzia è proprio la parola giusta


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

*Peppe Di Stefano:"Partita strana, clima altrettanto strano. E' attesa la contestazione dei tifosi. Vedremo se sarà diretta anche ad Inzaghi. L'allenatore stasera rischia tanto. Se non vince, potrebbe essere davvero esonerato. Berlusconi voleva farlo fuori già dopo la partita contro l'Udinese"*


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2015)

Anteprima.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Aprile 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anteprima.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Le formazioni ufficiali di Milan Genoa

*MILAN*: _Diego Lopez; Abate, Rami, Mexes, De Sciglio; Van Ginkel, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda, Cerci, Menez. A disposizione: Abbiati, Donnarumma (99), Albertazzi, Bocchetti, Bonera, Zaccardo, Zapata, Poli, Muntari, Pazzini, Destro, Di Molfetta (35)_. *Allenatore: Filippo Inzaghi



**GENOA*: _Perin; Roncaglia, Burdisso, Izzo; Edenilson, Rincon, Bertolacci, Bergdich; Iago, Niang, Tino Costa. A disposizione: Lamanna, Sommariva, Tambè, De Maio, Marchese, Lestienne, Pavoletti, Borrello, Kucka, Madragora, Laxalt_. *Allenatore: Gian Piero Gasperini*


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

Mi ero veramente scordato che giochiamo... la seguo giusto per curiosità di vedere come contestano


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni ufficiali di Milan Genoa
> 
> *MILAN*: _Diego Lopez; Abate, Rami, Mexes, De Sciglio; Van Ginkel, De Jong, Bonaventura; Honda, Cerci, Menez. A disposizione: Abbiati, Donnarumma (99), Albertazzi, Bocchetti, Bonera, Zaccardo, Zapata, Poli, Muntari, Pazzini, Destro, Di Molfetta (35)_. *Allenatore: Filippo Inzaghi
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2015)

Conte a san siro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mi ero veramente scordato che giochiamo... la seguo giusto per curiosità di vedere come contestano


Allora puoi anche andare a letto.


----------



## Tizio (29 Aprile 2015)

Oggi non tifo contro. Faccio il tifo per i nostri ragazzi.

Quindi forza Niang!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Paratona di Lopez. Si inizia bene


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Subito mega parata di Diego Lopez


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2015)

Dopo 40 secondi gia miracolo di Diego su Bertolacci


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Aprile 2015)

Ah già mi ero scordato che si giocava, d'altronde i due nani la voglia di vedere le partite me l'hanno fatta passare completamente

ps: non so se sia più ridicola la nostra formazione in campo o la "contestazione" fatta dalla curva sudditi


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2015)

Miracolo di Diego Lopez dopo 40 secondi...


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Cominciamo bene ovviamente.


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2015)

Madonna santa sempre peggio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Altra parata di Lopez


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2015)

Altra parata di Diego. A senso unico.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

2 minuti già 2 occasioni genoa. 

indegni.


----------



## Djici (29 Aprile 2015)

Bel passaggio di Niang


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2015)

3 minuti già due corner per il Genoa...


----------



## Tizio (29 Aprile 2015)

"Non puoi pensare di superare la metacampo contro il Genoa in casa" (semicit.)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Cerci falso nueve...cosa mi tocca vedere


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Cerci falso nueve...cosa mi tocca vedere



Io ancora devo capire come gli e' venuto in mente ad Inzaghi di metterlo in quella posizione


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Aprile 2015)

primi 10 minuti disastrosi, solo passaggi all'indietro


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2015)

Speriamo che Bee mentre guarda la partita pensa " Qua ci deve essere tabula rasa, che squadra di cessi"


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2015)

Ce la faremo a fare un tiro in porta?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2015)

Altro miracolo di Lopez


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

Niang ci ha graziati!


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Ennesimo miracolo di Diego Lopez su Niang


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2015)

Pazzesco lopez


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Altra grande parata di Lopez




Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Io ancora devo capire come gli e' venuto in mente ad Inzaghi di metterlo in quella posizione



Con un dado.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2015)

Niang almeno uno lo farà


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

se dobbiamo perderla spero almeno che segni Niang.. sarebbe una bella rivincita per lui!


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2015)

Diegone credo abbia già capito come gira stasera. 

P. S. Menomale che sono stati in ritiro, stasera sono in campo con la bava alla bocca


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

il genio savicevic in parte a galliani.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2015)

Questo sconosciuto reparto di nome centrocampo


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Aprile 2015)

Vergogna infinita


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Ma su Sky ha detto veramente "Gasperini assomiglia Van Gaal"?


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

che confusione
sarà perché siamo scarsi 
e un emozione 
che scende piano piano...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Ma no  non vogliono segnare


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Terzo gol divorato dal Genoa


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2015)

Mi sa che Lopez batte il record di parate in una partita.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2015)

De Jong pietà


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2015)

Inzaghi oggi a Diego Lopez deve fargli una statua fuori Milanello


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

È una vergogna! La squadra non c'è proprio!


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2015)

Diegone ha sempre sta faccia incredula porello.


----------



## sion (29 Aprile 2015)

certo che prima o poi dovro' capire tutta la gente che incensa de jong..mamma che piedi e che scoordinazione..ma dove vogliamo andare con uno che al massimo fa un passaggio all'indietro


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

c'è Gonde.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Menez, ammonito, tira giù un mega bestemmione. Salta Napoli Milan.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2015)

A Napoli senza Menez


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2015)

Menez salta il Napoli. Grazie a Dio


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2015)

Ma il faraone è vivo?


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

A Napoli prendermo 4 babba.


----------



## Marilson (29 Aprile 2015)

ci stanno mettendo sotto ovviamente, realizzo solo ora - tra l'altro - che questa sarebbe la prima partita del Milan che guardo in due mesi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2015)

Dopo mezz'ora, il primo tiro in porta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Dopo mezz'ora, il primo tiro in porta



Un miglioramento!


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Bertolacci 1-0 Genoa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

e vaiiii ci siamo, Bertolacci DOMINA contro il nostro "centrocampo" e la nostra "difesa"


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2015)

Aahahaha Bertolacci


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2015)

Gol di Bertolacci, era nell'aria


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2015)

Solo con noi Bertolacci può fare un gol alla Weah


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

de jong cmq peggiore in campo stasera, ha poco da fare il fenomeno sui social o sul pullman.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

eh uno!


----------



## Heaven (29 Aprile 2015)

Miralem Bertolacci


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2015)

Immagino la gioia ad Arcore


----------



## Davidinho22 (29 Aprile 2015)

che rabbia ragazzi... e che schifo. La mia speranza è che nel fututo TUTTI, E DICO TUTTI devono pagare questo scempio, devono essere mandati via tutti a pascolare, devono vedere che non appena se ne andranno e ci saranno dei giocatori degni dello stemma che stanno infangando torneremo grandi e si dovranno fare ancora più schifo


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Ahahahahah non ho parole.


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2015)

Che strazio


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2015)

De Jong BASTA


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

Inzaghi " se Galliani avesse preso Bertolacci a Gennaio non avremo perso"...


----------



## Marilson (29 Aprile 2015)

bene così, voglio vedere Inzaghi impazzire nelle interviste del post-partita


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

almeno la curva si fa sentire un po' a suon di insulti.  meritatissimi


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Che vergogna Bertolacci era e poi tutto quello spazio no basta.


----------



## Dapone (29 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> almeno la curva si fa sentire un po' a suon di insulti.  meritatissimi



cosa dicono?


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2015)

Mister Bee o Lee o chichessia deve mettere in conto anche qualche centinaio di milioncini per rifare sta squadraccia.


----------



## Mille e una notte (29 Aprile 2015)

E qui stacco.
Non per il gol subito, ma per aver assistito a 37 minuti di nulla


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> cosa dicono?



c'avete rotto il ***....
fuori i coglion......tirate fuori i co.....


----------



## Victorss (29 Aprile 2015)

finisce in goleada


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2015)

Letteralmente dominati dal Genoa. Mamma mia che tristezza


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Letteralmente dominati dal Genoa. Mamma mia che tristezza



Io faccio fatica a ricordare chi non ci ha dominati.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> almeno la curva si fa sentire un po' a suon di insulti.  meritatissimi



Dai, non avra il coraggio di presentarsi davanti alle telecamere dopo questa disfatta


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

che reazione della squadra! un bel segnale! gruppo unito!


----------



## sion (29 Aprile 2015)

giocano palesemente contro..si vede chiaramente


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

Potrebbe essere e deve essere l'ultima partita di Inzaghi! squadra a Tassotti, per almeno salvare il salvabile!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Io faccio fatica a ricordare chi non ci ha dominati.



Si infatti, speriamo che finisca presto questo campionato, non ce la faccio piu'


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Che vergogna. Voglio i tifosi che scendono e vadano dai giocatori e da Inzaghi.


----------



## RifondazioneMilanista (29 Aprile 2015)

Ottima mossa mettere i due centrali più lenti della rosa contro uno degli attacchi più veloci della serie a... ogni contropiede è un pericolo


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Inzaghi datti all'ippica


----------



## sabato (29 Aprile 2015)

Il Milan è l'unica squadra che attacca solo in orizzontale, mai in verticale o in profondità.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

immagino l'imbarazzo ad arcore con bee e il nano davanti alla tv. 

roba da battere in ritirata.


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2015)

Non ne vinceranno più una.

Ma poi Menez che a Inzaghi fa "Tu stai zitto!", ma dico, scherziamo?

E meno male che questo è il cocco di Inzaghi.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inzaghi datti all'ippica




all'ippica? manco quello sarebbe capace di fare.. meglio farlo andare a zappare...


----------



## Ciachi (29 Aprile 2015)

Comunque...il ritiro è servito!!!!


----------



## Tizio (29 Aprile 2015)

Ragazzi, non ho visto la partita di Udine, ho solo letto i vostri commenti, dove avete parlato della partita più scarsa che ricordate.

Era veramente più scarsa di quella di oggi? Non riesco ad immaginarlo. O siamo caduti nuovamente in basso stasera?


----------



## sion (29 Aprile 2015)

de jong signori..mamma che scarparo...e in attacco il trio piu' inutile e meno funzionale della storia


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non ne vinceranno più una.
> 
> Ma poi Menez che a Inzaghi fa "Tu stai zitto!", ma dico, scherziamo?
> 
> E meno male che questo è il cocco di Inzaghi.



Quando gliel'avrebbe detto? dopo il giallo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non ne vinceranno più una.
> *
> Ma poi Menez che a Inzaghi fa "Tu stai zitto!", ma dico, scherziamo?*
> 
> E meno male che questo è il cocco di Inzaghi.



Sul serio?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Tizio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non ho visto la partita di Udine, ho solo letto i vostri commenti, dove avete parlato della partita più scarsa che ricordate.
> 
> Era veramente più scarsa di quella di oggi? Non riesco ad immaginarlo. O siamo caduti nuovamente in basso stasera?




Siamo li. Oggi c'era persino un tiro in porta di Cerci ed due altri verso la porta di Honda e Cerci, contro l'Udinese invece il nulla totale nei primi 45 minuti.


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Quando gliel'avrebbe detto? dopo il giallo?



Sì.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Chissà che sta pensando Mr.Bee e Conte.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non ne vinceranno più una.



meglio, casomai ci fossero stati dubbi sulla conferma di inzaghi. 
anzi, spero ci superino un bel po' di squadre. 

la salvezza almeno è già matematica, si ?


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Chissà che sta pensando Mr.Bee e Conte.



Conte sta vedendo chi epurare e chi tenere.


----------



## Cizzu (29 Aprile 2015)

Nessun commento vero? Meglio non commentare quello che sta accadendo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Aprile 2015)

alluncinanti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Aprile 2015)

Ot: mediaset premium off da fine primo tempo, a voi va?


----------



## RifondazioneMilanista (29 Aprile 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ot: mediaset premium off da fine primo tempo, a voi va?


A me si


----------



## Dapone (29 Aprile 2015)

dopo "tu stai zitto" nella pausa gli farei mangiare gli scarpini e lo manderei a casa.


----------



## Tizio (29 Aprile 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Siamo li. Oggi c'era persino un tiro in porta di Cerci ed due altri verso la porta di Honda e Cerci, contro l'Udinese invece il nulla totale nei primi 45 minuti.



Grazie. 



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> anzi, spero ci superino un bel po' di squadre.
> 
> :



Intanto nella classifica live il temibile duo veronese si sta portando a -3 dalla squadra che, ricordiamolo, ha battuto il Real Madrid campione di tutto.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

Tizio ha scritto:


> Grazie.
> 
> 
> 
> Intanto nella classifica live il temibile duo veronese si sta portando a -3 dalla squadra che, ricordiamolo, ha battuto il Real Madrid campione di tutto.




la prossima partita ci superano tutte e due...


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Conte sta vedendo chi epurare e chi tenere.



eh magari. 
nel frattempo al suo fianco il piangina oriali si stava facendo delle grasse risate.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

2-0 Genoa

Che scandalo ragazzi. Che vergogna.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Abate e un fenomeno, va


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

olé!


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

mamma ragazzi, abate che CESSO. 

la curva intanto cantava "vogliamo la primavera"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2015)

Peccato non si possa seguire la vera partita che si gioca ad Arcore.


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2015)

Siamo nella colonna di destra


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Aprile 2015)

Complimenti


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Aprile 2015)

2-0, senza parole.

Mexes ammonito, saltera' anche lui la partita contro il Napoli


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

mexes diffidato per il napoli..


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2015)

Inzaghi dai dimettiti per favore...ma non vedi quanto sei ridicolo?


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2015)

Felice per Niang 
Oh tranquilli, arriva Spazzolini.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Siamo morti proprio.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Inzaghi dai dimettiti per favore...ma non vedi quanto sei ridicolo?



"Ricordiamoci da dove veniamo".

Ed infatti è riuscito nell'impresa di fare addirittura peggio. Maledetto.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2015)

Dai su deve dimettersi oggi


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Inzaghi dai dimettiti per favore...ma non vedi quanto sei ridicolo?




non lo farà mai...perché non ha dignità


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Felice per Niang
> Oh tranquilli, arriva Spazzolini.



ha segnato tino costa.


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2015)

In una stagione piena di follie, insensatezza e contraddizioni, manca la conclusione non-sense finale: l'esonero di Inzaghi a campionato quasi finito.
Un'azione totalmente inutile a questo punto, ma che sembra sempre più inevitabile.


----------



## Tizio (29 Aprile 2015)

Manca solo Muntari in campo a questa partita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2015)

L'ha deviata il boss, no?


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Dai su deve dimettersi oggi



affidando la squadra a tassotti non è che cambi molto.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2015)

Il genoa non vince a San Siro contro il Milan da niente popò di meno che 57 ANNI

Complimenti ad Pippi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

"Senza infortuni si vedra un altro Milan" (cit.)


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

ma la sentite la curva ? meno male che per alcuni era una protesta leggerina.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Ma che si applaude Honda?


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> In una stagione piena di follie, insensatezza e contraddizioni, manca la conclusione non-sense finale: l'esonero di Inzaghi a campionato quasi finito.
> Un'azione totalmente inutile a questo punto, ma che sembra sempre più inevitabile.



Infatti dovrebbe dimettersi, non vedo come possa sperare di andare avanti avendo tutti contro, l'unico motivo che può spingerlo a continuare sono i soldi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma la sentite la curva ? meno male che per alcuni era una protesta leggerina.



No cosa cantano?


----------



## Ciachi (29 Aprile 2015)

Manca solo che la curva butti giù un motorino dagli spalti....e il quadro è completo!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

26-04-2015, 12:29



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Gol di Niang scontato


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Tifosi voglio casino!


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma la sentite la curva ? meno male che per alcuni era una protesta leggerina.



non si sente nominare i veri colpevoli... quindi resta leggera


----------



## Tizio (29 Aprile 2015)

Kuco????????


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Aprile 2015)

Sono felicissima di aver mollato dopo il primo tempo,anzi è stato pure troppo per sto schifo indecente!
Ora ci dobbiamo aspettare il ritiro fino al 2024? 
Fossi in Inzaghi scapperei di notte senza farmi trovare mai più. Non è possibile che sia riuscito a fare peggio dell'anno scorso e non abbia ancora capito che deve andarsene.


----------



## S T B (29 Aprile 2015)

ah, gioca il Milan stasera? Pensavo fosse il Foggia...


----------



## malos (29 Aprile 2015)

Vediamo se anche sta volta il Gallo farà cambiare idea al Berlusca che voleva cacciarlo. Ma probabilmente avrà altro a cui pensare.


----------



## Love (29 Aprile 2015)

sarà la goccia che farà traboccare finalmente il vaso??? speriamo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Era palesemente Inzaghi a chiedere di buttarla fuori


----------



## Davidinho22 (29 Aprile 2015)

ma passi pure che miracolosamente il prossimo anno ricominciamo veramente da zero e con una squadra competitiva... ma qua come ci arriviamo a fine stagione?? se non erro mancano 5 partite, ma che schifo è questo oh??


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Aprile 2015)

Ma non dovevano essere tutte finali queste partite? ahhahahah

Imho, stasera lo esonerano.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Rendetevi conto che il gallo ha prolungato il contratto di Abate per ca. 3 m netti


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2015)

Mexes fa solo gol assurdi


----------



## mandraghe (29 Aprile 2015)

Inzaghi scapperà da San siro nascosto in qualche bagagliaio.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Uno dei salvabili. Che gol Philippe.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Aprile 2015)

Quanto gasa Mexes!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

gran gol di Phil. 

ma tra noi e il genoa c'è più di 1 gol di distacco, meritavamo un passivo più ampio.


----------



## Tizio (29 Aprile 2015)

La peggior cosa che potrebbe accadere adesso è strappare un pareggio in qualche modo.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

*Peppe Di Stefano: cominciano già a circolare notizie sul futuro di Inzaghi. Aleggia l'ombra di Brocchi*


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

De Sciglio si farebbe saltare pure da giuliano ferrara


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2015)

Vai con Brocchi ora... Avanti un altro...


----------



## Dapone (29 Aprile 2015)

se non altro con Brocchi non bruciamo un'altra bandiera


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2015)

Galliani è già scappato, naturalmente.


----------



## Dapone (29 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Galliani è già scappato, naturalmente.



gli avranno detto che Bee vuole la sua testa


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2015)

Ahahahahahah


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

olé! via quel scarpone!


----------



## Marilson (29 Aprile 2015)

Menez espulso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Era fallo di Mexes.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2015)

Non lo aveva manco sfiorato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Aprile 2015)

Munnez bravo


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

ci tocca pure l'arbitro incapace, alè.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2015)

Due ammonizioni invetate avanti cosi.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Il gol di Mexes -) http://www.milanworld.net/gol-di-mexes-milan-genoa-29-aprile-2015-video-vt27710.html#post681977


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2015)

Espulso Menez. Ma tanto non è mai sceso in campo


----------



## Marilson (29 Aprile 2015)

anche fosse stato fallo di Mexes sarebbe uscito anche lui per doppia ammonizione


----------



## Doctore (29 Aprile 2015)

cosa ha detto menez?


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

Ahahaha Menez si prenderà 3 giornate... da del figlio di p... e bestemmia davanti al 4° uomo


----------



## sandrotto66 (29 Aprile 2015)

Ragazzi!!! CAMBIAMO SQUADRA...Si dice che l'EMPORIO ARMANI,dia molte soddisfazioni


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

È finita dai. In 10 è pure peggio.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: cominciano già a circolare notizie sul futuro di Inzaghi. Aleggia l'ombra di Brocchi*



come rovinare 2 squadre in 1. 

preferivo fargli fare le finali scudetto di primavera, almeno lì stiamo andando bene.


----------



## Marilson (29 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ahahaha Menez si prenderà 3 giornate... da del figlio di p... e bestemmia davanti al 4° uomo



a suo modo, eroe dai


----------



## Tizio (29 Aprile 2015)

"Se avessimo finito la partita in 11 avremmo potuto pareggiarla"


----------



## kYMERA (29 Aprile 2015)

Addio Menez per tutto il resto della stagione mi sa ahah


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Che ridicolo Bertolacci, ma entrate sulle sue gambe che se lo merita. Pagliaccio


----------



## gianluca1193 (29 Aprile 2015)

Ma anticipiamo Cannavaro no...


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> a suo modo, eroe dai



Ma inzaghi che va dal 4° uomo e lo supplica dicendogli che Menez non ha detto nulla l'hai visto??


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Sta per entrate Destro, mi posso immaginare la sua motivazione...


----------



## Djici (29 Aprile 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Che ridicolo Bertolacci, ma entrate sulle sue gambe che se lo merita. Pagliaccio



Non possiamo infortunare il nostro prossimo centrocampista titolare


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Se avessimo preso Lestienne prima del Genoa non avremmo perso cit.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

difesa a 3 e i due paracarri davanti.


----------



## sion (29 Aprile 2015)

continuo a non capire de jong perche' gioca a calcio..ma va be


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Comunque Jack e un eroe, ogni volta che entra in un contrasto ora va a colpire anche un avversario


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Aprile 2015)

Kuzca è pronto per venire da noi


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

ma questi per che cavolo han smesso di attaccare?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Niang si prendi li applausi


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Bravo Niang.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

borriello scaro e sovrapeso... giocatore finito


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Borriello sembra in cinta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Pover Diego


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

diegone.. partitone! l'unico a salvarsi! altro che menez! e lui che ci ha salvati dalla retrocessione!


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Aprile 2015)

Sarebbe finita 6-1 senza Diegone.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Diego Lopez è Impressionante. IMPRESSIONANTE.


----------



## Ciachi (29 Aprile 2015)

Splendido Diegone!


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2015)

Mamma mia Diegone


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

Che fenomeno Diego Lopez. Avesse avuto qualche anno in meno lo vendevi a 30 milioni


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2015)

Diego Lopez quanto è costato?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Aprile 2015)

Che portiere, che portiere


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

date la fascia a Diego. SUBITO. 

unico giocatore stasera a meritarsi un coro di incoraggiamento.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Dietro solo a Neuer. È un fenomeno!!!!!


----------



## Djici (29 Aprile 2015)

Che portiere.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Che fenomeno Diego Lopez. Avesse avuto qualche anno in meno lo vendevi a 30 milioni


Dove li trovi portieri come lui.


----------



## Djici (29 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> date la fascia a Diego. SUBITO.
> 
> unico giocatore stasera a meritarsi un coro di incoraggiamento.



Bonaventura pure ci ha provato.
E Mexes ci mette sempre le palle.

Per il resto il vuolo ASSOLUTO.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Aprile 2015)

Ho letto che il Gallo è già scappato via. Confermate?


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2015)

ottimo, anche abate era diffidato.


----------



## Dapone (29 Aprile 2015)

ma chi è il capitano stasera abate?


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

e vai! un altro


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Rigore per il Genoa. Finita.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho letto che il Gallo è già scappato via. Confermate?



Sisi. Da tempo.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (29 Aprile 2015)

E' un vero peccato che stasera ci sia Lopez in porta.
Avrei voluto vedere il post partita di Inzaghi dopo un 1-7


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2015)

3-1 Genoa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

graziato Mexes


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Dapone (29 Aprile 2015)

mexes ci metterà anche la grinta...ma è un cancro per questa squadra.

sono più le ca**ate che le cose buone.


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Le statische di Diego. Povero


----------



## Davidinho22 (29 Aprile 2015)

mi viene da vomitare, mi sento di dire che preferirei 10 anni di Istanbul rispetto allo scempio che stiamo vivendo, e sappiamo tutti cosa è stato istanbul...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Pippa Inzaghi ha completato la sua opera


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Aprile 2015)

Ma è vero che il Genoa non vinceva a San Siro da 57 anni o ho sentito male?


----------



## Djici (29 Aprile 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> graziato Mexes



Ma quello non era rigore, dai, si vede Mexes fermo a terra DAVANTI ALLA NOSTRA AREA.

Comunque meglio cosi


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

Non posso commentare voglio i tifosi protestare.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Aprile 2015)

e si finisce con Falqui...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma quello non era rigore, dai, si vede Mexes fermo a terra DAVANTI ALLA NOSTRA AREA.
> 
> Comunque meglio cosi



Si si, ma era sicuramente da ammonizione.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

menomale che c'é stato il ritiro! non immagino comme sarebbe finita! INZAGHI VIA! 

partita orribile.. mais scesi in campo! l'unico a salvarsi é stato Diego! Bella partita di Niang, gli é mancato solo il gol! (peccato)!


----------



## Marilson (29 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma inzaghi che va dal 4° uomo e lo supplica dicendogli che Menez non ha detto nulla l'hai visto??



si l'ho visto, e quel modo di supplicare era lo stesso di quando gli fischiavano contro fuorigiochi clamorosi grandi come case


----------



## Renegade (29 Aprile 2015)

Bene, perfetto. Ora voglio vedere cosa diranno. Sicuro Inzaghi attribuirà le colpe all'arbitro e all'espulsione che non c'era.

Comunque tutti quelli che si eccitavano per Alex e gettavano fango su Mexes è meglio che vadano a nascondersi. Unico insieme a Diego Lopez ad avere una mentalità vincente e personalità, oltre che tecnica.


----------



## Djici (29 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Bene, perfetto. Ora voglio vedere cosa diranno. Sicuro Inzaghi attribuirà le colpe all'arbitro e all'espulsione che non c'era.
> 
> Comunque tutti quelli che si eccitavano per Alex e gettavano fango su Mexes è meglio che vadano a nascondersi. Unico insieme a Diego Lopez ad avere una mentalità vincente e personalità, oltre che tecnica.



.


----------



## folletto (29 Aprile 2015)

In caduta libera, stuprati anche dal Genoa di Preziosi. Possiamo solo sperare in una società seria per il prossimo futuro


----------



## Gianni23 (29 Aprile 2015)

Non c'è più nulla da dire, spero solo che il campionato finisca presto e che venga fatta chiarezza sul futuro della società.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Aprile 2015)

Un'altra lezione presa da Inzaghi. Ottimo. Se togliamo i 15 goal di menez ora eravamo in piena lotta per retrocedere.


----------



## Danielsan (29 Aprile 2015)

Menez,Mexsex e Abate in diffida casualmente tutti e tre ammoniti.. Per la serie alla prossima disfatta in campo ci va qualcun'altro..
Menez poi mi ha dato la sensazione di cercarlo il cartellino, probabilmente avrebbe fatto volentieri a meno di giocare pure questa.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Se togliamo i 15 goal di menez ora eravamo in piena lotta per retrocedere.



E perché mai dovresti toglierli? Li ha segnati con la nostra maglia o no?


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Aprile 2015)

A Sky danno esonero imminente... Non ha minimamente senso adesso


----------



## Dany20 (29 Aprile 2015)

D. Lopez 10
Abate 5
Mexes 6
Rami 5
De Sciglio 5
De Jong 5
Van Ginkel 5
Bonaventura 5
Honda 5
Cerci 5,5
Menez 4
Pazzini 5
Destro 5

Inzaghi


----------



## Schism75 (29 Aprile 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E perché mai dovresti toglierli? Li ha segnati con la nostra maglia o no?



É per sottolineare che il fallimento di quest'anno é davvero più profondo di quanto dica la classifica. Essendo quello di Menez un exploit, del tutto inatteso, visto che finora in carriera non era mai andato oltre i 6 goal stagionali. Non é stato costruito nulla quest'anno. E di sicuro non é il giocatore attorno a cui puoi puntare ricostruendogli la squadra attorno.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> A Sky danno esonero imminente... Non ha minimamente senso adesso




perché dici questo?? vuoi perdere le ultime partite che rimangono? vuoi prenderne 4 dal napoli e Roma? farti umiliare da sassuolo e atalanta?? IO NO!


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Aprile 2015)

continuo ancora a maledire quel bagagliaio....perche' ti sei riaperto....PERCHE'.

se ce n'era bisogno abbiamo avuto un'altra ulteriore prova dell'inutilita' del nostro paralume da panchina.

ma il falso nueve cerci , era falso e basta ?

ma antonelli cosa aveva che non ha giocato ?

ma de sciglio perche' non ha giocato ?

ma perche' l'IMMENSO diego lopez gioca ancora con noi ?

VATTENE INDEGNO.


----------



## Ian.moone (29 Aprile 2015)

Ennesima dimostrazione che le contestazioni sono pure inutili.

Bee compra a spendi 100 milioni quest'estate.


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Aprile 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> perché dici questo?? vuoi perdere le ultime partite che rimangono? vuoi prenderne 4 dal napoli e Roma? farti umiliare da sassuolo e atalanta?? IO NO!



TRANQUILLO li prendiamo lo stesso ci pensa la pippa.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Aprile 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> TRANQUILLO li prendiamo lo stesso ci pensa la pippa.



ma appunto !! senza inzaghi forse ci può essere una reazione e evitare figuracce! ormai la stagione é finita, ma se possiamo evitare di perderle tutte , bisogna farlo!


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Aprile 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma appunto !! senza inzaghi forse ci può essere una reazione e evitare figuracce! ormai la stagione é finita, ma se possiamo evitare di perderle tutte , bisogna farlo!



beato te che ci speri....


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Aprile 2015)

Non ho visto la partita.. Quest'anno ne ho viste pochissime. Ma ci avrei scommesso nella scommessa e nel gol di niang ahahah.. Gli ex (anche se non lo è tecnicamente) e i morti viventi ci fanno sempre gol. Figuriamoci col brocco di non allenatore che abbiamo in panca.


----------



## Dapone (29 Aprile 2015)

aaaaah preparo i popcorn per le dichiarazioni di pippa


----------



## James Watson (29 Aprile 2015)

Basta.
Pippo ti ho stimato tanto, ma è arrivato il momento di farsi da parte.


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Aprile 2015)

ma la conferenza stampa ?

saltata come la tua panchina ?


----------



## Dapone (29 Aprile 2015)

no no...l'ha fatta e indovina un po' "andiamo avanti"


----------



## mister51 (30 Aprile 2015)

Oltre che incapace...............non ha neanche dignità..................penoso-------------------

Brocchi lo lascerei dov' è.....visto che la Primavera va benissimo.................
Vediamo se Mr. B (quello brianzolo)..........ne combina in' altra..................


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Aprile 2015)

Ho fatto bene a non vedere la partita, mi sarei solo roso ulteriormente il fegato. Non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Morghot (30 Aprile 2015)

Per fortuna almeno questa volta non l'ho vista


----------



## peppe75 (30 Aprile 2015)

Niente da dire stiamo alla frutta...l'allenatore non è più seguito dalla squadra l'unica cosa sensata è l'esonero!!


----------



## Chrissonero (30 Aprile 2015)

non solo non hanno vergogna questi in campo non sono uomini sono finiti sono dei morti non hanno anima non hanno cuore devono andarsene quasi tutti, in primis quel parassito di Menez che non sopporto piu, in estate c'e bisogno di una vera e propria rivoluzione, Seedorf aveva tutta la ragione del mondo ma adesso devono andarsene anche i dirigenti.. Inzagui e diventato un povero diavolo.. VOGLIO LA TESTA DI GALLIANI!


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il punto più basso da (quasi) 20 anni a questa parte. I cinesi sono una liberazione. Che facciano presto.


----------



## Albijol (30 Aprile 2015)

Scusate la partita non l ho vista, mi hanno detto che ci sono stati cori contro Galliani? E' vero? Che dicevano nello specifico?


----------



## Jino (30 Aprile 2015)

Tutti insufficenti, non si salva nessuno. Squadra mentalmente svuotata, fisicamente completamente fuori condizione e tatticamente completamente persa. Quella di ieri sera è stato il perfetto ritratto della nostra stagione, programmata male in estate, continuata sempre peggio e finita nel disastro più totale. Solo una cosa può salvare la stagione, una notizia, di cessione del club.


----------

